
How does Angular teach you to be a better Software Engineer - tomastrajan
https://medium.com/@tomastrajan/learn-angular-software-enginner-patterns-architecture-4836ef304b40
======
codr4life
Unfortunately, the only thing you learn from using a framework is using that
framework. Best practice has very little to do with the best solution for any
problem, it's a backup for when there isn't enough experience to make a better
choice. Learning to be a better software engineer means writing your own code,
there is just no way around that.

